# AOKP vs. Gummy



## Carson (Jun 16, 2011)

Which do you prefer and why? I'm currently on Gummy but considering switching to AOKP due to poor battery life on Gummy.


----------



## albinoman109 (Nov 26, 2011)

AOKP for sure. The battery life on my AOKP is amazing (i haven't tried 13th's AOKP). Also AOKP is much more customizable.


----------



## Carson (Jun 16, 2011)

What is the difference between you and x13's versions?


----------



## albinoman109 (Nov 26, 2011)

His is updated more and mine is more of a heavily tweaked version of AOKP.


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I haven't tried Gummy, but I used to be a CM9 user but recently tried AOKP and the battery life is MUCH better. Its not a full day or anything on my DX, but at least I can go until about 6pm at night before it startes telling me my battery is low. before, I'd have to charge it 3 times a day. CM9 was a battery killer.


----------



## zEnethSTORM (Mar 17, 2012)

volume music control ftw!!! Its just so convenient changing music in my pocket by holding the volume button. so AOKP for me. Although Gummy is kick ass also.


----------



## newmanx4 (Mar 24, 2012)

I see no difference in the two as far as battery life. Biggest difference in them to me is Gummy uses Apex Launcher and AOKP uses Nova Launcher, so there are some differences in customization. AOKP (although it could just be Nova) seems to have a liitle bit of lag to it for me.


----------

